# Strange boot behaviour



## Beralus (May 8, 2010)

I've just installed FreeBSD 8.0  on external HDD (etc da0s3) (via USB) without any problebem.
[Internal HDD (etc ad0)]  When starts freebsd loader at first glance all goes ok. But can't  load system properly . Offers manual boot and suggest some patitions which among them exists 
da0s3a - wehere system and boot loader installed (etc active slice on  da0). 
But... after having attached usb stick (Recognised as da1)to another (stricktly: After having boot from USB HDD)  USB port all goes as a rule.
Any suggestion to boot normally without USB stick ?
Thanks for any attention.


----------



## zeiz (May 9, 2010)

Probably they can help: 
http://truebsd.org/forum/
http://forum.lissyara.su/index.php


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2010)

I would use labels instead of /dev/da* devices in /etc/fstab. As you have noticed the numbering on da devices tends to change. Labels never change.


----------

